# Pandora's Bewitched Bash 2008- PICS!



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks like you ladies had a wonderful time! The food sure looked tasty!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

WOW everyone looks wonderful - I've never seen so many witches in place at a time. The spread is "to die for." May I ask you where you found that amazing Posion Apple Martini Dispenser? Love it!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

B Scary - I bought the beverage dispenser at Grandin Road (Grandin Road) - and FYI it's on sale now (of course). It really is more beautiful in person than in the pictures.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Looks like a great time. I think I am going to have to make some bedeviled eggs.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Hmm, I just searched all over online & couldn't find a recipe. Do you have a recipe, or at least let me know what you use to mak them green. Thanks!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Yes everyone, it was a real blast. I had a wonderful time and ate and drank waaay too much. Pandora's home is beautiful and she has some amazing accessories inside. Her outside display is AWESOME! It was so nice to see it in person and now I'm inspired to get something of mine moving for next year in my display. Thank you again pandora!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Halloween Princess said:


> Hmm, I just searched all over online & couldn't find a recipe. Do you have a recipe, or at least let me know what you use to mak them green. Thanks!


Halloween Princess - Sorry, the "bedeviled" part was my idea. They're just traditional deviled eggs with McCormick's green food coloring added. Plus I added the sliced olives for "eyeballs".


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

That looks soooo cool! I'm so jealous of you and Hooch, Pandora...I only have like three female friends locally so I'm pretty sure that I couldn't pull one of these off.  But it does look like a lot of fun and MAN that spread looks tasty.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

pandora: everything looked wonderful!!! I'm going to dye my witches fingers green next time, they look fabulous. How great that Lauriebeast got to be with you! What a lovely collection of witches you had, the outfits were splendid!! Thanks for sharing pics...and again, thanks for sharing the wonderful idea for the party!!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Rikki I'm with you.......I'm jealous of these parties and to think that for 3 years now I have been fretting over not knowing anyone to have a xmas cookie exchange>>>>>for get that!!....I want a "Pandora Bewitched Party" for Halloween instead.


Man I just love that group photo & to have Mz. Lauriebeast there in person, creator of those magnificent masterpieces!!well how exciting is that!!

Congratulations to you & Hooch for making the rest of us want to find friends to invite to this type of party>>>>>>ok I'm going over to look at the photo's in the album>>>>I know they will be great! Pandora your food looked wonderful!! Love your categories for prizes!

Muf

PS OOOHHHHH the pictures are terrific!! Yea you took a lot of them....I love all their costumes & the hats are really something!! Those group photos are priceless, I just love them. As from last years photo's once again everyone looks like they had a great time!! Thank you for sharing the pictures with us. Now with Hooch having a "Bewitched Party" maybe this is gonna become the going thing in the party section!!! I love it!!


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

ooh that looked so much fun!! what a great idea!!!!


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Pandora your pics are wonderful - it looks like fabulous fun!!! Your spread of food looks delicious and how cool is it that you had a fellow forumer at your party? 

I have to say, I am seriously thinking about doing one of these next year..... as long as I've moved house by then, and my girlfriends and I will have graduated and gone our separate ways - so a great excuse for a big girly witchy reunion - thank you for the inspiration 

Also, when I saw that first pic, I looked at all the witches and when I got to the one at the far right, I thought "Wow that's such a good costume- she got the stoop perfected and everything... but why is she leaning on that stick?" Then I realised, of course, that it is a prop, not a party guest  lol! (And that's WITH my glasses on!) :/


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Thank you EVERYONE for the compliments. I highly recommend all the Halloween girls throw this kind of party. And if you don't know enough people, invite everyone you can think of, and then have each of them bring 1-2 friends. This year my mom brought 3 people, my best friend's mom brought her friend. Alot of people got so excited about my pics from 2007 that they asked to come or asked if they could invite people. Hopefully it will grow every year. I know the costumes and hats get better every year. Now everyone wants to beat everyone else for a prize which makes it more fun!

It really is the most fun I've had all year. And we all deserve it - hard working women, many of us mothers. The kids and the men get all the fun usually, and no offense to them - but I wanted my own fun with just the girls.


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh, that's wonderful! What fun!


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Such a great looking party!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Fabulous pics Pan! Looks like everyone had a blast. Love that Poison Apple Martini Server You my dear also look fabulous. Love that hat girl. I am going to have to try and make that party one year *


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Fabulous pics Pan! Looks like everyone had a blast. Love that Poison Apple Martini Server You my dear also look fabulous. Love that hat girl. I am going to have to try and make that party one year *


Consider your seat reserved!


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Pan, I said it in chat the other night, but it bears repeating.... That pic is *AWESOME*! Something about it is very impressive... all the ladies in a single pic! And not in any kind of sick way.  It just strikes me as very cool! And very neat that you got to meat the Queen of prop building herself.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow! Wow! Wow! Speechless here!

MsM


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Pandora

Your pictures are fantastic!!!!!

The food looked out of this world and the decor too. It looks like you had the most wonderful time!

Thank you for sharing!

BW


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh My pandora, I'm speechless, what a Wicked Party! Everything looked fantastic, I just love the picture of you all together. The food looked marvellous, well everything did. Would love to see what your entire indoor halloween decor looks like. Thank-you so much for sharing with us, just Wicked!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Dutchess of Darkness said:


> Would love to see what your entire indoor halloween decor looks like. Thank-you so much for sharing with us, just Wicked!


Dutchess - Check my 2008 Photobucket on the link below - it has mostly outside decor. If you click on the Bewitched Bash 2008 link on the left, it'll show you the inside decor. Thanks!!


----------



## Moonbaby (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow...everything looks amazing! And what a fabulous pic of all the witches! 

I noticed a dish in your spread that looked like some sort of meat rolled up with filling inside. That looked good what was that?


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

Absolutley Fabulous!! I would LOVE to do this next year.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Moonbaby said:


> Wow...everything looks amazing! And what a fabulous pic of all the witches!
> 
> I noticed a dish in your spread that looked like some sort of meat rolled up with filling inside. That looked good what was that?


Moonbaby - that is the easiest, yummiest treat ever! You buy salame and put cream cheese inside, roll it up and close with a toothpick. They're even better if you add a little slice of pepperoncini inside as well! Those were long gone!! I made them last year too and almost didn't make them again (to be different). Everyone was so glad I made them anyway!


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Your food looks awesome!! I'm breaking out the good ol' chocolate fountain at my party this weekend! You guy's look like you had alot of fun!


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks for showing your pictures. Looks fun.


----------

